# Keine Character Daten Gefunden



## Theodulf (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich erhalte auf einmal die Meldung "keine Charakter Daten gefunden" wenn ich mein Profil aktualisieren möchte.
Ausserdem erscheint mein Character nicht mehr auf blasc/buffed.

Ich habe mich bereits im Spiel eingeloogt und auch ein bisschen was unternommen um evtl. neue Character Dateien zu erzeugen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Wo ist das Problem?
Danke vorab für die Hilfe.


----------



## SuperLight (26. August 2006)

Theodulf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich erhalte auf einmal die Meldung "keine Charakter Daten gefunden" wenn ich mein Profil aktualisieren möchte.
> Ausserdem erscheint mein Character nicht mehr auf blasc/buffed.
> ...



So geht es mir auch!


----------



## Dan (26. August 2006)

Hi, 

die direkte Caractersuche ist derzeit noch immer deaktiviert, da sie im Zusammenhang mit der Performanceproblemen von Vorgestern stand.

Du kannst es umgehen, indem du nach deinem Char suchst und dann auf der Ergebnisseite nochmal auf "Charaktere" in der oberen Navigation klickst.

In der kommenden Woche wird es sicherlich wieder gefixt, dass du sofort die Characterergebnisse angezeit bekommst.

Dan
buffed.de


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, aber primär geht es mir darum dass der Upload nicht funtioniert.
Die Fehlermeldung "Keine Client Daten gefunden" kommt erst seit ich die neue Version installiert habe. Vorher hat der Upload funktioniert.


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Eventuell liegt das daran, das nach dem Patch  "Veraltete Addons laden" deaktiviert wurde. Wenn du das einschaltest sollte der Profiler wieder laufen und deine Daten aktualisiert werden.

Nächste Woche werden wir dann auchg den Profiler fü 1.12 patchen.


----------



## Honach (28. August 2006)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht. Interesant ist, das er sagt, es seien keine neuen Daten vorhanden. Da Proflile im Web wurde aber seit 15 August nicht mehr aktuelisiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu erzwingen das er alles hochläd. Details siehe debug.txt

Kannst du mir helfen wie ich es wieder schafe, das die Daten hochgeladen werden


----------

